# Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer



## blackout24 (9. Dezember 2012)

*Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

In einem Interview mit Jason Schreier auf den Video Game Awards (VGA) 2012 hat Valve Chef Gabe Newell interessante Details über eine eigene Hardware Platform heraus gebracht.
Valves derzeitiges Ziel ist es den PC "wohnzimmer tauglich" zu machen. Die Resonanz auf ihre Big Picture UI für Steam sei größer als erwartet gewesen. Im nächsten Schritt möchte Valve Steam für Linux aus der Betaphase bringen und es mit der Big Picture UI unterstützen. Dies würde Valve mehr Flexibilität bieten, wenn sie ihre eigene Hardware entwickeln.

Newell erwartet auch, dass Firmen nächstes Jahr spieleorientierte PCs für das Wohnzimmer heraus bringen, die leicht an den TV angeschlossen werden können und Steam vorinstalliert haben. Diese würden mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration von Sony und Microsoft konkurieren.

Er erwartet das Spieler und Entwickler den PC als bessere Umgebung für ihre Spiele sehen werden.
Diese Spiele-PC Pakete werden laut Newell von vielen Firmen entwickelt. "Wir werden dies tun, denken aber auch das andere Firmen dies ebenfalls tun". Weiterhin ließ er anmerken, dass ihre eigene Valve Hardware wahrscheinlich nicht so offen und formbar sein wird, wie man es von einem üblichen PC erwartet.

"Unsere Hardware wird ein kontrolliertes System." "Wenn man mehr Flexibilität möchte kann man sich immer ein PC kaufen, dennoch sollte es eine schlüsselfertige Lösung für das Wohnzimmer geben."

"Das tolle am PC ist, dass viele Leute viele Lösungen ausprobieren können und diese für sich finden können."

Auf die Frage, an welcher Software sie derzeitig arbeiten wollte er keine spezifische Anwort geben, betonte aber das sie an ihrer neuen Engine arbeiten welche auch auf den nächsten Konsolen lauffähig sein soll.

"Hoffentlich bietet uns das interessante Möglichkeiten auf der Spieleseite."



> Steam's Big Picture mode was just the first step: according to Valve boss Gabe Newell, you'll be able to buy a living-room-friendly PC package next year.
> Speaking to me during a brief interview on the red carpet at the VGAs last night, Newell said Valve's current goal was to figure out how to make PCs work better in the living room. He said the reaction to Steam's TV-friendly Big Picture interface has been "stronger than expected," and that their next step is to get Steam Linux out of beta and to get Big Picture on that operating system, which would give Valve more flexibility when developing their own hardware."
> 
> He also expects companies to start selling PC packages for living rooms next year—setups that could consist of computers designed to be hooked up to your TV and run Steam right out of the gate. And yes, Newell said, they'd compete with next-gen consoles from companies like Microsoft and Sony.
> ...


Quelle: Gabe Newell: Living Room PCs Will Compete With Next-Gen Consoles


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Das wird wohl heißen, das sich alle Systeme sehr änhlich werden.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Dezember 2012)

Find ich gut. 
Das könnte vlt sogar Konsoleros und PC-Spieler vereinen


----------



## DarkMo (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

find ich auch gut. beide erzfeinde meinerseits vereint - spart ne bombe...


----------



## Papzt (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Ich finds geil....so als langer steam Sympathisant


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das wird wohl heißen, das sich alle Systeme sehr änhlich werden.


Warum?
Steam ist ziemlich flexible, was die Hardware angeht.
Und wenn "andere Firmen das auch tun werden", dann kann ja fast nur EAs Origin gemeint sein. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, das dort die gleiche Hardwarebasis genutzt wird, oder?
Oder versteh ich da was falsch?
Davon abgesehen finde ich es auch gut.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Die anderen  Konsolen Xbox 720 und PS4 nutzen wohl auch x86 CPU von AMD.
Ich gehe davon aus das dort eher eine AMD-CPU drin ist, HL3 Exklusiv dafür kommt und das  irgendeine Art von Linux drauf läuft.
Aber nach dem Big Picture und dem Test für Ubuntu sind da recht deutliche Signale dazu die deutlich Ablehnung von Win 8.


----------



## Spone (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

nichts für mich, ich bleibe da lieber bei steam auf dem pc und als konsole die nächste xbox


----------



## blackout24 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Wenn die Steam Konsole einfach ein genormter PC ist fände ich das gut.
Sollte quasi Null Mehraufwand sein in dem Fall für den normalen PC und die Steambox zu entwickeln. Das würde wirklich Konsolen und PCs wieder vereinigen und den Entwicklern Arbeit abnehmen. Vielleicht vermeidet das dann solche Konsolenports wie Skyrim die am Anfang allein völlig fürchtlich auf dem PC liefen, wegen fehlender Optimierung.


----------



## doodlez (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

bleibe beim pc der is am tv angeschlossen


----------



## Locuza (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das dort eher eine AMD-CPU drin ist, *HL3 Exklusiv dafür kommt* und das  irgendeine Art von Linux drauf läuft.


 Glaubst du daran ernsthaft?


----------



## MiToKo (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn die Steam Konsole einfach ein genormter PC ist fände ich das gut.


 Wieso sollte der denn genormt sein? Ein PC ist auch nicht genormt und Spiele laufen da ja auch. 
es wird wahrscheinlich eh nur ein HTPC sein mit passendem Betriebssystem (wahrscheinlich ein Linuxsystem welches als Desktop nur Steam Big Picture hat.)


----------



## joraku (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das dort eher eine AMD-CPU drin ist, HL3 Exklusiv dafür kommt und das  irgendeine Art von Linux drauf läuft.



Das würden sie nicht nur für ihre Konsole rausbringen. Viele Steam-User der jetztigen Generation könnten verärgert sein und Steam verliert vielleicht auch als Kopierschutz bei Entwicklern und Publishern an Bedeutung. Aber warten wir es mal ab.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich find die Idee Gut... Wer Braucht noch Xbox etc wenn man einen PC mit gleichbleibender Hardware kaufen kann?


----------



## blackout24 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der denn genormt sein? Ein PC ist auch nicht genormt und Spiele laufen da ja auch.
> es wird wahrscheinlich eh nur ein HTPC sein mit passendem Betriebssystem (wahrscheinlich ein Linuxsystem welches als Desktop nur Steam Big Picture hat.)


 
Die Steamkonsole muss genormt seine, damit Entwickler sich dran anpassen können und Spiele überhaupt dafür heraus bringen. Sinn einer Konsole ist ja das alle Spiele die man dafür kaufen kann auf jedenfall
ausreichend läuffähig sind. Ich denke Valve könnte aus ihren Hardware Survey da einfach eine Vorgabe Plattform draus schmieden.


----------



## Spone (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Ich find die Idee Gut... Wer Braucht noch Xbox etc wenn man einen PC mit gleichbleibender Hardware kaufen kann?


wer braucht eine steambox wenn es alle spiele auch für andere konsolen gibt und es titel wie halo, forza, gears of war, god of war, gran turismo, uncharted usw. nicht auf der steambox gibt?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



joraku schrieb:


> Das würden sie nicht nur für ihre Konsole rausbringen. Viele Steam-User der jetztigen Generation könnten verärgert sein und Steam verliert vielleicht auch als Kopierschutz bei Entwicklern und Publishern an Bedeutung. Aber warten wir es mal ab.


 Das stimmt auch wieder, aber ich zweifle daran das es zumindest gut optimiert für Windows kommt. 
Valve wird eher auf GNU/Linux setzen.

Für GT und Foraz gibt es auf dem PC bessere Alternativen, Uncharted ist Durchschnitt. Hevy Rain ist da eher intressant und für mich eins der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre. Laut den Test ist Halo im SP auch entäuschen mit nur 5-6 Stunden.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die anderen  Konsolen Xbox 720 und PS4 nutzen wohl auch x86 CPU von AMD.
> Ich gehe davon aus das dort eher eine AMD-CPU drin ist, HL3 Exklusiv dafür kommt und das  irgendeine Art von Linux drauf läuft.
> Aber nach dem Big Picture und dem Test für Ubuntu sind da recht deutliche Signale dazu die deutlich Ablehnung von Win 8.


Zur CPU wurde noch keine AUssage gemacht, könnte genauso gut ne Intel sein + NVidia-GraKa. Glaub ich zwar auch nicht, aber ich seh da so noch nicht, das sich die "Konsolen" sehr "ähneln" werden, nur weil die Hardware vom selben Hersteller kommt. Wäre ja möglich, das sich Valve für nen FX + dedizierter Graka entscheidet oder so.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wenn die Steam Konsole einfach ein genormter PC ist fände ich das gut.
> Sollte quasi Null Mehraufwand sein in dem Fall für den normalen PC und die Steambox zu entwickeln. Das würde wirklich Konsolen und PCs wieder vereinigen und den Entwicklern Arbeit abnehmen. Vielleicht vermeidet das dann solche Konsolenports wie Skyrim die am Anfang allein völlig fürchtlich auf dem PC liefen, wegen fehlender Optimierung.


Ja, ich denke auch, ein genormter Spiele-PC wäre sicherlich sinnvoll, sofern man das Niveau nicht zu niedrig ansetzt - dann streitet die Entwicklung von Spielen nämlich genauso voran wie bei klassischen Konsolenportierungen.

Ich denke der größte Vorteil wäre aber, das klassische Konsolen trotz PC-naher Hardware durch ihre Firm- und Software/Betreibssystem recht geschlossene Systeme sind. Klar, neben Spielen und Filme gucken kann man auch Browsen. Aber wer nutzt seine Konsole zum Schreiben mit Office? Oder zum Drucken von Fotos? Wenn es überhaupt ginge.
Wenn die Valve-Box wirklich nur ein standardisierter Linux-Rechner/HTPC mit vorinstalliertem Steam ist...hey, was spricht dann dagegen, damit die ganz normalen Alltagsarbeiten zu erledigen?
Das Ding wäre immernoch mehr PC als Konsole, offen für jede Software, die man auch so am PC nutzen und installieren kann, aber im gegensatz zum klassischen PC kann man sicher sein, das die Spiele von Steam laufen werden nicht damit rechnen muß, nen Bluescreen zu bekommen, nur weil dem Spiel die CPU-GPU-Kombination nicht gefällt.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Spone schrieb:


> wer braucht eine steambox wenn es alle spiele auch für andere konsolen gibt und es titel wie halo, forza, gears of war, god of war, gran turismo, uncharted usw. nicht auf der steambox gibt?


Für die Entwickler ist es zumindest ein großer Vorteil(kostenloses Patchen der Spiele), zumal es sicherlich schwieriger ist sein Spiel ins PSN gestellt zu bekommen als in Steam. Außerdem erscheinen auch nicht alle Spiele für Konsolen und die Steam Konsole wird sicherlich auch eine bessere Grafik bieten als die aktuellen Konsolen(obwohl im nächsten Jahr erscheint dann ja wohl auch die PS Orbis)




turbosnake schrieb:


> Für  *GT und Foraz gibt es auf dem PC bessere Alternativen, Uncharted ist  Durchschnitt*.


 Nichts für ungut aber beides stimmt nicht


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber beides stimmt nicht


 Doch tut es Uncharted 2 ist nicht mehr als Durchschnitt, da es nichts hat was in Erinnrung bleibt und hat nichts was es ausmacht weder das Storytelling ist besonders spaennden, noch kann man eirgendwie Einfluss nehmen und rennt meist Stupide durch Schaulevels.
Zu Forza und GT :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...572-sammelthread-project-cars-competition.jpg.


----------



## Locuza (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch wieder, aber ich zweifle daran das es zumindest gut optimiert für Windows kommt.
> Valve wird eher auf GNU/Linux setzen.


Die Optimierungen sehen wie folgt aus? 
Mehr Stabilität`?



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich denke der größte Vorteil wäre aber, das klassische Konsolen trotz PC-naher Hardware durch ihre Firm- und Software/Betreibssystem recht geschlossene Systeme sind. Klar, neben Spielen und Filme gucken kann man auch Browsen. Aber wer nutzt seine Konsole zum Schreiben mit Office? Oder zum Drucken von Fotos? Wenn es überhaupt ginge.
> Wenn die Valve-Box wirklich nur ein standardisierter Linux-Rechner/HTPC mit vorinstalliertem Steam ist...hey, was spricht dann dagegen, damit die ganz normalen Alltagsarbeiten zu erledigen?
> Das Ding wäre immernoch mehr PC als Konsole, offen für jede Software, die man auch so am PC nutzen und installieren kann, aber im gegensatz zum klassischen PC kann man sicher sein, das die Spiele von Steam laufen werden nicht damit rechnen muß, nen Bluescreen zu bekommen, nur weil dem Spiel die CPU-GPU-Kombination nicht gefällt.


Was würde denn auch schon bei einem klassischen PC dagegen sprechen? Nichts. Effektiv machen das aber eher wenige Menschen. 
Es ist immerhin ein Linux, die Menschen sind damit nicht so vertraut wie mit Windows, mit einem Custom Linux Ding, muss Valve auch nicht unbedingt OpenOffice oder sonst etwas anbieten müssen. 
Ich bin natürlich sehr gespannt darauf, was Valve genau anbieten will und was darauf möglich sein wird.


----------



## Spone (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

ich denke nicht das es ein offenes linux wird, das würde beim massenmarkt eher gegen die steambox sprechen
ich meine der großteil ist schon beim spielen über windows überfordert wenn es da zu einer fehlermeldung kommt wegen veralteter treiber oder ähnlichem
ich habe selber für einen bekannten vor kurzem einen neuen rechner für diablo 3 und battlefield 3 zusammengestellt und nach einigen problemen mit unter anderem bf3, mass effect 1 usw. spielt er darauf auch nur nur diablo 3 was bisher ohne probleme lief und nimmt für alles andere weiterhin die ps3 da es dort alles plug & play ist und so sieht es nunmal beim großteil aus
die leute die sich eine offene plattform wünschen sind einfach eine minderheit und daher denke ich nicht das die steambox mehr als das big picture ui sein wird


----------



## Kellerkind79 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Ich glaube, dass das Ding ein Erfolg wird! Bis Microsoft und Sony mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration kommen, dauert es noch eine Weile. Der Vorteil der SteamBox ist, dass diese zum Release schon sehr viele Spiele bieten kann, denn Valve wird alles daran setzen, dass alle Steam-Titel darauf laufen. Bei der Xbox 720 und der PS4 wird es nach Release erstmal 2 Jahre dauern, bis wirklich gute Titel verfügbarsind.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Einen Blödsinn nach dem anderen von denen! schon nur das es Steam gibt reicht doch oder


----------



## Seabound (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde, hört sich garnicht mal schlecht an. Bin mal gespannt, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Hevioso (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch tut es Uncharted 2 ist nicht mehr als Durchschnitt, da es nichts hat was in Erinnrung bleibt und hat nichts was es ausmacht weder das Storytelling ist besonders spaennden, noch kann man eirgendwie Einfluss nehmen und rennt meist Stupide durch Schaulevels.



Soso, nur Durchschnitt? Wie erklärst du dir dann, dass Uncharted 2 so ziemlich alle wichtigen Branchenpreise abgeräumt hat? So schlecht kann das Storytelling ja nicht sein, wenn sogar die Writers Guild of America diesen Titel mit einer Auszeichnung ehrt. Du kannst dir die Auszeichnungen hier mal ansehen (und das sind nur die Preise aus englischsprachigen Ländern): Uncharted 2 - Awards

Wer hat Uncharted 2 denn da überhaupt ausgezeichnet? Academy of Interactive Arts and Sciences, International Game Developers Association, National Academy of Video Game Testers and Reviewers Corp., British Academy of Film and Television Arts, und so weiter. Vielleicht bist du so nett und zählst für uns die Preise dieses "Durchschnittsspiels" zusammen. Ich hab da keine Lust zu, denn das ist mir einfach viel zu viel.

Merkste was? Du scheinst mit deiner Meinung, "Uncharted 2 ist nicht mehr als Durchschnitt", ziemlich alleine dazustehen.


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Wenn ein Spiel so über den grünen Klee gelobt wird könnte es auch an der schwachen Konkurrenz liegen.  

Topic:
Finde ich gut. Bin gespannt was Valve da noch ausbrütet. Wenn für die nächsten Konsolen gut optimierte Spiele ausbleiben gibt es damit immer noch eine Alternative für Konsoleros.


----------



## Hevioso (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel so über den grünen Klee gelobt wird könnte es auch an der schwachen Konkurrenz liegen.


 
2009 war kein schlechtes Jahr: Mirror's Edge, Flower, Street Fighter 4, Killzone 2, The Last Remnant, Anno 1404, Trine, Batman Arkham Asylum, Demon's Souls, Brütal Legend, Borderlands, Forza 3, Bayonetta, Dragon Age: Origins, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Left 4 Dead 2, und so weiter.

Das ist keine Laufkundschaft, gegen die musst du dich auch erstmal durchsetzen.


----------



## fear.de (10. Dezember 2012)

Hevioso schrieb:


> Soso, nur Durchschnitt? Wie erklärst du dir dann, dass Uncharted 2 so ziemlich alle wichtigen Branchenpreise abgeräumt hat? So schlecht kann das Storytelling ja nicht sein, wenn sogar die Writers Guild of America diesen Titel mit einer Auszeichnung ehrt. Du kannst dir die Auszeichnungen hier mal ansehen (und das sind nur die Preise aus englischsprachigen Ländern): Uncharted 2 - Awards
> 
> Wer hat Uncharted 2 denn da überhaupt ausgezeichnet? Academy of Interactive Arts and Sciences, International Game Developers Association, National Academy of Video Game Testers and Reviewers Corp., British Academy of Film and Television Arts, und so weiter. Vielleicht bist du so nett und zählst für uns die Preise dieses "Durchschnittsspiels" zusammen. Ich hab da keine Lust zu, denn das ist mir einfach viel zu viel.
> 
> Merkste was? Du scheinst mit deiner Meinung, "Uncharted 2 ist nicht mehr als Durchschnitt", ziemlich alleine dazustehen.



Ich liebe solche aussagen einfach ...
Nur weil viele Deppen, ein Produkt kaufen , kann es ja nur gut sein -.- schonmal was von CoD gehört? Danke fürs Gespräch .


----------



## Hevioso (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Ich spreche nicht von Verkaufszahlen, sondern von den Auszeichnungen, die das Spiel bekommen hat.

Wenn dich die Motion Picture Sound Editors (MPSE) für "Best Sound Editing - Computer Entertainment" auszeichnen, oder die Writers Guild of America für "Best Videogame Writing", dann kannst du sicher sein, dass denen ziemlich egal ist wie häufig sich Uncharted 2 verkauft hat.

Solche Auszeichnungen kriegst du nicht verliehen, nur weil du viel Knete mit dem Produkt machst.


----------



## Shona (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch tut es Uncharted 2 ist nicht mehr als Durchschnitt, da es nichts hat was in Erinnrung bleibt und hat nichts was es ausmacht weder das Storytelling ist besonders spaennden, noch kann man eirgendwie Einfluss nehmen und rennt meist Stupide durch Schaulevels.


 O.o also ich habe es gespielt und es ist von der Story Bombe und ist bis heute in meiner Erinnerung.
Hast du es je gespielt? Oder schreibst du das nur vom Hören sagen? Oder hast du nur ein Let's Play von jemandem geschaut der es absolut schlecht gespielt hat? (z. B. Sarazar?)

Neben der Unchared Reihe ist Heavy Rain und der kleine Sackboy eines der Spiele warum ich mir eine PS3 kaufen würde. Ansonsten würde ich mir dafür vll. nochmals alls AC Teile holen aber dann war es das auch schon. Da gibt es doch sonst keine Spiele die interessant sind.



Hevioso schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht von Verkaufszahlen, sondern von den Auszeichnungen, die das Spiel bekommen hat.
> 
> Wenn  dich die Motion Picture Sound Editors  (MPSE) für "Best Sound  Editing - Computer Entertainment" auszeichnen, oder die Writers Guild of  America für "Best Videogame Writing", dann kannst du sicher sein, dass  denen ziemlich egal ist wie häufig sich Uncharted 2 verkauft hat.
> 
> Solche Auszeichnungen kriegst du nicht verliehen, nur weil du viel Knete mit dem Produkt machst.


Lass es doch es gibt Leute die kapieren es aufs erste mal und andere muss man erst das lesen beibringen damit sie den Unterschied zwischen Verkaufszahlen und Auszeichnungen verstehen.
Alleine wenn man die Liste ansieht sollte man merken das es nicht um Verkaufzahlen geht.  Ich meine mehrmals einen Preis für das beste PS3 Game oder die beste Story oder Spiel des Jahres - das muss doch auffallen


----------



## Murdoch (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Uncharted War richtig genial. Gerade der 3. Teil. 
Super schönes adventure feeling alla indi. 
Gibt viele apiele die die ps3 hat die genial sind und mir auf der Konsole mehr Spaß machen als aufm PC. 
Silent Hill zb. Burnout Paradise uvm


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2012)

Durchschnitt im Vergleich zu DA: O, Deus Ex Human Revulution, The Witcher 2, Heavy Rain ein paar P&C etc, da verliert es doch deutlich.

Liegt an der linearen Story und den eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten.

Und ich habe es selbst durchgespielt und in dem Vergleich zu den Titel oben ist es Imho nicht auf dem gleichen Niveau.

Den Awards würde ich auch nicht Vertrauen, da es auch welche für die beste Grafik gewonnen hat und afaik gab es da schon Spiele für den PC die besser aussah.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Hoffen wir mal dass die Spiele besser optimiert werden


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Meine Theorie:
SteamBox= Geld für Valve= HL3 ?!!


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Glaube ich nicht. Valve schwimmt im Geld, für HL3 ist schon genug da.

Das soll wohl eher so laufen:

Steambox=grössere Verbreitung von PC-Spielen=viel mehr Geld für Valve


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Rolk schrieb:


> Steambox=grössere Verbreitung von PC-Spielen=viel mehr Geld für Valve



Es wird überhaupt Steam selbst besser verbreitet, was dem Unternehmen natürlich zu Gute kommt.

Ich sehe da immer noch keinen Kaufgrund. Da ist doch ein Windows HTPC besser als diese auf Steam basierende PC-Alternative.


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da immer noch keinen Kaufgrund. Da ist doch ein Windows HTPC besser als diese auf Steam basierende PC-Alternative.



Nicht für Leute die sich nicht mit einem richtigen PC auseinandersetzen wollen/können, siehe viele Konsolenspieler.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Rolk schrieb:


> Nicht für Leute die sich nicht mit einem richtigen PC auseinandersetzen wollen/können, siehe viele Konsolenspieler.



Aber greifen die dann nicht eher zu PS4/XBox720?
Dort ist schließlich genormte HW verbaut worauf Spiele besser zugeschnitten werden.


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Aber greifen die dann nicht eher zu PS4/XBox720?


 
Mit der Steambox haben sie dann eine Alternative mehr. Das kann doch nur gut sein. 

Edit:
Was bei der PS4/XBox720 an Leistung übrig bleibt, wenn sich ein Teil der Optimierungen doch nicht so leicht umsetzen lassen und andere dem Rotstift zum Opfer fallen muss man erst noch abwarten. Ich bin mir sehr sicher das die Steambox von Beginn an die grafisch anspruchsvolleren Spiele bieten kann, wärend es auf den Konsolen dauern wird bis wirklich gut optimierte Spiele erscheinen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da ist doch ein Windows HTPC besser als diese auf Steam basierende PC-Alternative.


 Das kommt darauf an, welche Hardware Valve verbaut.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die Steambox einem HTPC gleichkommt.
Und ich kann mir auch vorstelle, das eher zu dieser als zur PS4/XBOX720 gegriffen wird, wenn man damit mehr kann, zum Beispiel auch mit OpenOffice Briefe schreiben oder so...


----------



## Rizzard (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, welche Hardware Valve verbaut.
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die Steambox einem HTPC gleichkommt.


 
Mit einem Windows HTPC kannst du aber alles spielen. Bei der Steambox besteht die Gefahr, das alle/manche Origin Spiele nicht darauf laufen. Wobei sich natürlich erst noch zeigen muss wie sich das später verhalten wird.


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man zwischen der Steam (standard), XBMC (o.Ä.) und einer klassischen, an Controller angepassten Oberfläche mit Browser, E-Mail, ... umschalten kann.
Man schaltet ein, kommt erstmal in so etwas wie den Steam Big Picture Modus. Dann kann man loszocken oder eine spezielle Taste auf dem Controller drücken, um in einen "Umschalt-Screen" zu kommen. Von dort kann man dann zwischen den verschiedenen Oberflächen umschalten. Wenn das dann noch ingame funzt:


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Ich glaube nicht, das ein Valve-Controller diese Taste hätte. Wenn es sich wirklich um einen standardisierten Linuxrechner mit aufgesetztem Steam handelt, dann wird man bestimmt über USB ne Maus und ne Tastatur anschließen können...


----------



## thysol (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Glaube nicht das diese Konsole erst mal ein Erfolg sein wird. Dafür sind die Markennamen Playstation und XBox zu stark im Gehirn der Kunden. Falls dieses Teil jemals erfolgreich sein wird dann erst ein paar Jahre nach Release denke ich.


----------



## blackout24 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



thysol schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das diese Konsole erst mal ein Erfolg sein wird. Dafür sind die Markennamen Playstation und XBox zu stark im Gehirn der Kunden. Falls dieses Teil jemals erfolgreich sein wird dann erst ein paar Jahre nach Release denke ich.


 
Und wie hat Microsoft den Markteintritt geschafft? Da waren die Markennamen Nintendo und Playstation zu stark im Gehirn der Kunden...


----------



## Rizzard (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Als ob man Microsoft nicht kennt.
Dagegen stinkt Valve noch ab.


----------



## Rolk (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Also die meisten Eltern (die einen grossen Teil der Konsolenkäufer stellen dürften) werden weder Microsoft noch Valve kennen. 

Die Steambox muss nur in den Kaufhäusern stehen und auch entsprechend beworben werden. Mehr braucht es nicht das sie auch gekauft wird denke ich.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also die meisten Eltern (die einen grossen Teil der Konsolenkäufer stellen dürften) werden weder Microsoft noch Valve kennen.



Na ganz so ahnungslos darf man die auch nicht hinstellen.
Von Microsoft gibts doch massig Werbung. Allein Bill Gates dürfte vielen ein Begriff sein. Von Valve hört man fernab des PC-Gamings eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Gast1668121804 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Ob die "Steam-Konsole" Erfolg haben wird ist schwer abzusehen. Was man aber sicher sagen kann ist, dass die Hardware nicht sonderlich leistungsstark sein wird, ich würde eher sagen langsamer als die Playstation 4 und die XBOX 720. Bevor jetzt alle wieder anfangen mit "PC ist viel Leistungsstärker als Konsole etc." bitte ich euch darum mal auf die Daten der Steam Hardware Survey zu schauen:
Steam Hardware & Software Survey

Wenn man zumindest 80% der Spieler im Boot haben will, was die empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen angeht sieht das System derzeit so aus:
CPU: 2-4 Kerne
RAM: 3-4 GB
Grafikkarte: Das häufigste Modell DIESER Generation ist die GTX 670 mit nur 1%. Die häufigste dedizierte Grafikkarte ist die GTX460/560 (Ti).
Mit so einer Hardware kann man bei nicht optimierten Spielen wahrlich keine Wunder erwarten. Die derzeitigen Konsolenportierungen laufen schon kaum bei 30 FPS mit dieser Hardware. Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass Enthusiasten wie wir im PCGHX-Forum nur einen Bruchteil aller PC-Spieler ausmachen, bestenfalls 10%! Das spiegelt sich auch in den Verkaufszahlen 100% wieder, schaut doch mal welche Spiele sich auf dem PC millionenfach verkaufen z.B. CoD, World of WarCraft (>10 Mio), Diablo III (>10 Mio), StarCraft II und die Spiele von Valve wie Portal 2. Alle diese Spiele haben zwar eine schöne Grafik, laufen aber alle mit maximalen Details und 1920x1080 auf einer 6 (!) Jahre alten GTX 8800 perfekt! Die Entwickler, die auf HighEnd Grafik gesetzt haben wie Epic und Crytek haben auf dem PC nicht annähernd diesen Erfolg.


----------



## Rolk (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*



Tutanchamun(TM) schrieb:


> Wenn man zumindest 80% der Spieler im Boot haben will, was die empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen angeht sieht das System derzeit so aus:



Die Logik verstehe ich jetzt nicht. 
Wer eine Steambox möchte kommt um eine Neuanschaffung nicht herum. Wer lieber Steam auf einem richtigen Rechner nutzen will kann das tun, aber seine vorhandene Hardware wird trotz Steambox auch nicht mehr oder weniger bevorteilt/benachteiligt.




> Mit so einer Hardware kann man bei nicht optimierten Spielen wahrlich keine Wunder erwarten. Die derzeitigen Konsolenportierungen laufen schon kaum bei 30 FPS mit dieser Hardware.


Wenn man die Grafik voll aufdrehen will kommt man damit nicht weit, aber nach unten ist ja viel Luft.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Ob sie ein Erfolg wird, kann man momentan noch überhaupt nicht sagen. Dafür ist einfach zu wenig bekannt.
Auch wenn geneaueres bekannt wäre, wäre es noch schwer das abzuschätzen.

Wie stark die Hardware wird, kann man auch noch nicht sagen. Man weiß ja nicht mal, wann die denn kommen soll. 
Wenn sie erst 3 Jahre nach der PS4/Xbox 720 kommt, wird sie wohl stärker sein.

Oder hab ich da jetzt irgendwo eine menge Infos übersehen? (Dann könnt ihr diesen Post ignorieren.)


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Steam Konsole bestätigt - Valve bringt Steam basierte Platform in die Wohnzimmer*

Wäre gut, gerade Spiele könnten dann bei "genormten Steam-PCs" extrem gut optimiert bzw. abgestimmt werden - was ja bei heutigen Konsolen auch der Fall ist. 
Das die Steam-Box aber den PC so schnell ersetzten wird glaube ich persönlich allerdings nicht.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (16. Dezember 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wäre gut, gerade Spiele könnten dann bei "genormten Steam-PCs" extrem gut optimiert bzw. abgestimmt werden - was ja bei heutigen Konsolen auch der Fall ist.
> Das die Steam-Box aber den PC so schnell ersetzten wird glaube ich persönlich allerdings nicht.



Das glaube ich auch nicht. 
Ich hatte aber den gleichen Gedanken 

Vielleicht gibt es den Steam PC ja ich verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten.
Also welche für niedrige, mittlere und hohe Bildqualitäten in Spiel X.
Das muss dann natürlich vorgegeben sein.

Entsprechend auch verschiedene Preise.


----------

